# Adding Bluetooth to Audi Concert Radio



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

Hi all, i have been quoted £400 to add Bluetooth to the existing Audi Concert Radio system - ideally i dont want to change the radio or add any more wires outside the existing radio casing etc.

Any suggestions on adapters or on how to achieve that a bit more.... cheaply?! ( not £400)

Thanks


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.musikimauto.de/BlueMusic-Bl ... 8pin-20pin


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

David C said:


> https://www.musikimauto.de/BlueMusic-Bluetooth-Audio-Freisprecheinrichtung-Audi-8pin-20pin


Thank you David, is it as easy as plug and play? is seem that you just need to add the adaptor and it will be used as a cd changer and then good to go ? Also is it hat specific one as it does not mention TT 8N?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

> suitable for A2, A3, A4, TT up to approx. 2006


It effectively replaces the CD-Changer.
If you have the CD-Changer, you'll loose the use of it.
If you don't have the CD-Changer, there is a chance you'll need to code the radio to activate that port, but most appear to be activated by default.

I have that widget on my V6 connected to its original Concert 2.
I've put the microphone behind the tiny grill in the centre of the dashpod.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

David C said:


> > suitable for A2, A3, A4, TT up to approx. 2006
> 
> 
> It effectively replaces the CD-Changer.
> ...


Thanks again, i like the idea of the mic being behind that grill - was it difficult to install there?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Quite easy.
Hardest part was pulling the radio out as it clearly hadn't come out in the 15-years since it left the factory!

Looks like that may be out of stock at the moment, but worth emailing them to check.
I got mine via Amazon, but it shipped direct from them.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

Haha 15 years and mine probably 18 now!

How did you pass the microphone to the back of the dashpod?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

If i need to code the radio, where do i find the code? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

charalampousn said:


> If i need to code the radio, where do i find the code? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It's normally on a card in the document wallet, but if you don't have it then you'll need to get the serial number off the back and then venture onto Google as you'll find apps that can provide a pass-code based on the serial number; if that proves fruitless then there are people on eBay that charge £5 and they can decode it 99% of the time.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

EddieMunster321 said:


> charalampousn said:
> 
> 
> > If i need to code the radio, where do i find the code? Thanks
> ...


Thank you - i will look into the documents i have


----------



## Budgie-TT (Oct 23, 2020)

Alternatively, I have just fitted one of these to my MK1 roadster 2005 Concert II radio.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264970238613 ... SwV3Rf0ITO

Fitting was a doddle (plug & pray). Adapter harness and radio keys provided. Provides 'hands free' phone and music streaming. Sounds good.

I don't have the Bose CD changer, so no issues there.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

charalampousn said:


> How did you pass the microphone to the back of the dashpod?


You need to take the dashpod out.
It is easy to feed it through.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

Thank you both!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyank (Nov 6, 2015)

You could also try one of these. You don't have to modify the existing system. The disadvantage is you have to find an FM station that is not transmitting in your area. In the US, that doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

nyank said:


> You could also try one of these. You don't have to modify the existing system. The disadvantage is you have to find an FM station that is not transmitting in your area. In the US, that doesn't seem to be a problem.


I have tried that in the past - the signal wasn't the best and it was affecting sound quality


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

Budgie-TT said:


> Alternatively, I have just fitted one of these to my MK1 roadster 2005 Concert II radio.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264970238613 ... SwV3Rf0ITO
> 
> ...


Is it patched into the aux input of the head-unit? How does it handle incoming calls if you're listening to the radio/CD etc.?

I quite like the look of this one, the other "solutions" are fairly clunky in that you need to lose the CD and you have to switch over from the radio if there's an incoming call.


----------



## Budgie-TT (Oct 23, 2020)

EddieMunster321 said:


> Is it patched into the aux input of the head-unit? How does it handle incoming calls if you're listening to the radio/CD etc.?
> 
> I quite like the look of this one, the other "solutions" are fairly clunky in that you need to lose the CD and you have to switch over from the radio if there's an incoming call.


It connects to the port provided at the rear of the 'head-unit' to accept inputs from the CDC (if fitted). AUX input could be interpreted as something different.
You are correct with regard to it being 'fairly clunky' in that you have to switch to the CDC unit if there's an incoming call.
Given that this OEM radio is over 16 years old it's a compromise I'm willing to accept.
On the subject of 'losing the CD', i assume you mean the CDC (The CD in the Concert II remains usable). I'm not sure on this one, since I don't have one. I have read many discussions on here on this subject, but i don't recall if there was an answer.
Hope that helps.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

Update i have bought this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08 ... UTF8&psc=1

And it doesn't work - it does not recognised it as a CDC....... even though the description says it should

Avoid buying it! I will ask for refund and get the one from ebay.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

charalampousn said:


> Update i have bought this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08 ... UTF8&psc=1
> 
> And it doesn't work - it does not recognised it as a CDC....... even though the description says it should
> 
> Avoid buying it! I will ask for refund and get the one from ebay.


Did your car have a CD Changer?


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

David C said:


> charalampousn said:
> 
> 
> > Update i have bought this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08 ... UTF8&psc=1
> ...


I cannot find a cd changer but if i click CD is going into CDC mode - after i have installed the adapter and click CD it just goes into CD mode stating "no CD"


----------



## TT_Mk1_Damsen (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone!!

I know this is an old post but I have a mk1 TT Quattro 1.8T 5v (180BHP) and it has the Audi Concert II. I am pretty certain it is just the Concert sound system and not the Bose system so am I right in saying that I won’t need the special adapter (wiring harness thing) that ensures the rear amplified system will come out of the speakers, should I decide to change the Head Unit?? Aside from switching out the head unit for a more modern one, is there anything more up to date I can do to have an Aux input and/or USB And Bluetooth? I have heard you can do something which utilises the CD changer output? I don’t have a CD changer in mine but I have found a wire coming from a little cubby hole in the boot (where the rear light wiring is accessed) and this little plug is only on one side. I’ve popped a pic on here for someone to hopefully be able to confirm what this is for… I’m hoping this is for the addition of a cd changer and in which case should mean all I will need is this wiring harness to plug into this and use the CD changer output for some sort of Bluetooth or aux adapter? If this is right, my final question is what source do I use on the actual stereo to use this as there is no aux option on the head unit?

I hope this makes sense to someone! Apologise for my inexperience! I’m a new owner!


----------



## TT_Mk1_Damsen (6 mo ago)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I know this is an old post but I have a mk1 TT Quattro 1.8T 5v (180BHP) and it has the Audi Concert II. I am pretty certain it is just the Concert sound system and not the Bose system so am I right in saying that I won’t need the special adapter (wiring harness thing) that ensures the rear amplified system will come out of the speakers, should I decide to change the Head Unit?? Aside from switching out the head unit for a more modern one, is there anything more up to date I can do to have an Aux input and/or USB And Bluetooth? I have heard you can do something which utilises the CD changer output? I don’t have a CD changer in mine but I have found a wire coming from a little cubby hole in the boot (where the rear light wiring is accessed) and this little plug is only on one side. I’ve popped a pic on here for someone to hopefully be able to confirm what this is for… I’m hoping this is for the addition of a cd changer and in which case should mean all I will need is this wiring harness to plug into this and use the CD changer output for some sort of Bluetooth or aux adapter? If this is right, my final question is what source do I use on the actual stereo to use this as there is no aux option on the head unit?
> 
> I hope this makes sense to someone! Apologise for my inexperience! I’m a new owner!


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

If that's floating about behind the rear light access panel on the nearside (UK car), I'm pretty sure the only connector in there is for the battery backed alarm sounder. These often get removed as the batteries leak over time and ruin the unit and people simply unplug and removed the sounder, and leave the cable floating about disconnected.

Any factory CD changer wiring will be behind the door in the nearside (UK car again) rear quarter trim panel, behind the passenger seat under the nearside rear window.


----------



## TT_Mk1_Damsen (6 mo ago)

pette said:


> If that's floating about behind the rear light access panel on the nearside (UK car), I'm pretty sure the only connector in there is for the battery backed alarm sounder. These often get removed as the batteries leak over time and ruin the unit and people simply unplug and removed the sounder, and leave the cable floating about disconnected.
> 
> Any factory CD changer wiring will be behind the door in the nearside (UK car again) rear quarter trim panel, behind the passenger seat under the nearside rear window.


Ah, that’s great! Thank you for clearing that up! I don’t suppose you know much about the devices you can get that use your CD changer as a source for Bluetooth etc?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

If the car didn't have a CD changer in the passenger side cubby, then the radio is probably not configured for CD. Find someone with vcds to recode it for you.
Mac.


----------



## TT_Mk1_Damsen (6 mo ago)

PlasticMac said:


> If the car didn't have a CD changer in the passenger side cubby, then the radio is probably not configured for CD. Find someone with vcds to recode it for you.
> Mac.


Hey!

Thanks for getting back to me.

BUMMER!! I have been watching all of these videos with links to these adapters and wiring harnesses with little Bluetooth boxes that look great! I was afraid of that! To be honest, I’ve been hoping I can find someone that would be willing to come and plug their Vag Com in to check out the ESP constant light I’ve had since I bought the car, it’s never been off! Plus I have a rough cold start and if I don’t let it run for a minute when the temp is down on the pin, then changing up through the first couple of gears for a few minutes is like I’m bunny hopping the car unless I ride the clutch a bit to keep the revs up… I was wondering if I have a MAF problem or something related. I think it looks easier to just replace the head unit to be honest! It seems a lot of faf to keep the old one in and have all of the connections I want… plus I’d like a nav screen etc. and I’ve found some single din ones that have a fold out screen that look pretty cool! For the same price as the wireless boxes to be fair!

I’m seriously starting to realise that what was supposed to be a cheap run around until I had more than £900 to spend, is going to be an absolute money pit! Just keeping fingers crossed it keeps going until the MOT ends in about 9 months and I guess then it’s kind of served a purpose and made it’s money! I know there’s a hole in the exhaust back box which is rattling like a gooden! So that will need to be fixed as soon as I can! It’s pretty rusty too!

It had a brand new cam belt, water pump, rocker gasket and major service just before I got it, it has nearly full service history and original receipt from 2003 - sooo much money spent on it when I go through the receipts and bills… including haldex, spark plugs etc. loads more but I think my judgement was off on this one and nostalgia took over! What on earth am I going to do!? 😂😫


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> ...


Yes thats the alarm siren connection , I've just gone through the process of repairing wiring and replacing the siren 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like adding Bluetooth should be well down on your priority list. 
Mac.


----------



## TT_Mk1_Damsen (6 mo ago)

PlasticMac said:


> Sounds like adding Bluetooth should be well down on your priority list.
> Mac.
> Mac.


Always helpful to receive a smart arse answer with no suggestions as to what would be a good alternative!

Thank you! ☺


----------



## TT_Mk1_Damsen (6 mo ago)

PlasticMac said:


> Sounds like adding Bluetooth should be well down on your priority list.
> Mac.
> Mac.


I spend a lot of time on the phone to hospital and various teams for my baby girl and so it’s pretty important to me that while the car is running for me to drive it, I drive it safely and don’t have to keep pulling over to answer my phone etc. yeah, it’s pretty important right now and probably the cheapest and only affordable of the things that need sorting, as it seems that when MOT is due, I will break it and sell it as I don’t have time or money to fix it constantly.

Feel like I’m on trial now and have to explain my priorities! Awks 😕


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> I spend a lot of time on the phone to hospital and various teams for my baby girl and so it’s pretty important to me that while the car is running for me to drive it, I drive it safely and don’t have to keep pulling over to answer my phone etc. yeah, it’s pretty important right now and probably the cheapest and only affordable of the things that need sorting, as it seems that when MOT is due, I will break it and sell it as I don’t have time or money to fix it constantly.
> 
> Feel like I’m on trial now and have to explain my priorities! Awks


I think it’s because a challenging choice of primary transport and they generally need a lot of TLC. 

I think something like this would make sense, without running microphone wiring etc etc 









Jabra Drive | Car Audio Speakers | Hands Free


A Bluetooth, in-car speaker that can be paired with two devices simultaneously and features noise cancellation technology for clear calls in the car




www.jabra.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> I spend a lot of time on the phone to hospital and various teams for my baby girl and so it’s pretty important to me that while the car is running for me to drive it, I drive it safely and don’t have to keep pulling over to answer my phone etc. yeah, it’s pretty important right now and probably the cheapest and only affordable of the things that need sorting, as it seems that when MOT is due, I will break it and sell it as I don’t have time or money to fix it constantly.
> 
> Feel like I’m on trial now and have to explain my priorities! Awks


Also where are you based?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwrai (Aug 31, 2020)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> ...


If say your MAF is say backwards; or not working correct this will throw a ESP light from experience and not an engine light. Get a scanner on, even a basic one will give info to point in the right direction. 

In the case of the maf fault needs clearing from engine module then abs module. 

If you say which region you are in I’m sure there maybe someone local that can do a scan for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

TT_Mk1_Damsen said:


> Always helpful to receive a smart arse answer with no suggestions as to what would be a good alternative!
> 
> Thank you! ☺


Put the phone on speaker, and use the assistant. 
Fix the ESP so that the car is safe to drive. 
Mac


----------

